# Le Loto©



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

J'ai pas encore ouvert de fil alors je vous propose celui-là. C'est très simple chacun donne un numéro compris entre 1 et 49 et nous dit ce qu'il ferait s'il gagnait à ce jeu. Dès que j'ai 6 numéros différents pour remplir une grille je la joue (Max 6 grilles). Je ne les jouerais que le samedi suivant cependant.

Si une de ces grilles gagne je vous promets que je partirais avec l'argent et que vous n'entendrez plus parlez de moi...  

NON je déconne là  Si cela arrivait je serais toujours à même de retrouver ceux qui m'auront fourni leur numéro.

Alors je commence par le 18

Et si je gagne j'achète le bar Macgé avec une licence IX comme ça on sera plus embété...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Voici ma contribution 41 (age, année de naissance, pointure, QI, température ext, nbre de message à ce jour ????)


Noté et qué que tu ferais si tu gagnais ? C'est demandé aussi


----------



## Nobody (29 Juin 2005)

Bah... Ici en Belgique, c'est "Lotto", alors... déjà ça coince. Vu qu'on a deux "t", je propose que les Belges qui participent gagnent deux fois plus que les autres.


Ca me parait équitable.


En bon Belge, je joue le 78.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bah... Ici en Belgique, c'est "Lotto", alors... déjà ça coince. Vu qu'on a deux "t", je propose que les Belges qui participent gagnent deux fois plus que les autres.
> 
> 
> Ca me parait équitable.
> ...


Y'a pas d'octante huitres  ici  Votre participation ne peut-être prise en compte, veuillez renouveller votre appel... bip...bip...bip


----------



## z-moon (29 Juin 2005)

je choisi le *12* car c'est un nombre premier!   :mouais: 

et j'achête un LC III qui tourne sous Tiger


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Le *1* , faut toujours jouer le 1, j'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'aime bien. Si ça pouvait me permettre de payer 2 mois de caution, ça serait déjà pas mal


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> je choisi le *12* car c'est un nombre premier!   :mouais:
> 
> et j'achête un LC III qui tourne sous Tiger


Noté, j'espère que tu t'orientes pas vers Math sup...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Le *1* , faut toujours jouer le 1, j'sais pas pourquoi, mais j'aime bien. Si ça pouvait me permettre de payer 2 mois de caution, ça serait déjà pas mal


Noté, c'est pour ta libération conditionnelle...


----------



## kabeha (29 Juin 2005)

le 24 (je joue toujours le24) et je fais un très très gros cadeau à ma chérie  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> le 24 (je joue toujours le24) et je fais un très très gros cadeau à ma chérie  :love:


Noté et fais lui une bise amicale de ma part


----------



## mikoo (29 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> je propose que les Belges qui participent gagnent deux fois plus que les autres.
> 
> 
> Ca me parait équitable.



Et pour les bruxellois (comme moi) qui vivent en France, ya un moyen de s'arranger..?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les bruxellois (comme moi) qui vivent en France, ya un moyen de s'arranger..?


Pas de problème si tu fait allégeance au roi de france...


----------



## Sloughi (29 Juin 2005)

le 20   pourquoi j'avais toujours 20/20 a l'ecole


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le 20   pourquoi j'avais toujours 20/20 a l'ecole


Noté pour le 20 mais hum   t'es sûr que y'avait le 2 dans ta notation...  

Oups remettons les compteurs à zéro y'a déjà une grille. Pour la suivante je donne le 1 mon mois de naissance et si ça gagne je m'achète une conduite...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> NOups remettons les compteurs à zéro y'a déjà une grille. Pour la suivante je donne le 1 mon mois de naissance et si ça gagne je m'achète une conduite...


Tu vois, j'te l'avais dit, le 1, faut toujours jouer le 1... Bon ben, moi j'peux pas rejouer, j'taurais dit le 1 (étonnant, non?  ), le mois de ma naissance, aussi


----------



## Gregg (29 Juin 2005)

Je dis 23


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, j'te l'avais dit, le 1, faut toujours jouer le 1... Bon ben, moi j'peux pas rejouer, j'taurais dit le 1 (étonnant, non?  ), le mois de ma naissance, aussi


Rappel des faits : Voici la première grille

18 dos Jones
41 Picouto 
12 Z-Moon
1 Urbain 
24 bwv1006
20 Sloughi

Pour la 2ème j'ai déjà donné le 1 comme on peut pas jouer le 0,5 soit tu donnes un autre numéro soit tu te contentes de ta participation à la première. Par contre je vais être tantbété   pour la prochaine mon année de naissance est hors clous...  



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je dis 23


noté tout de même mais je rappelle à tous qu'il est demandé ce que vous feriez si ont gagnaient je ne prendrais plus de numéro si cette condition n'est pas remplie. Cela fait parti du charme de ce fil... Révez un peu...


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

J'ai mis qu'une balle, allez, joues !


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai mis qu'une balle, allez, joues !


Là t'a du te tromper, pour la roulette russe je n'y joue qu'avec un automatique et c'est l'autre qui commence...  

Essaie encore une fois...   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2005)

Mon fusil auto fait un mètre pas possible de jouer avec seul


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

26


si je gagne, je m'achete une maison avec piscine  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 26
> 
> 
> si je gagne, je m'achete une maison avec piscine  :love:


Noté Robertav mais j'espère que tu sais nager au moins...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté Robertav mais j'espère que tu sais nager au moins...




bien sur , comme un poiss.....comme une sirene bien evidemment


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon fusil auto fait un mètre pas possible de jouer avec seul


Toi t'a pas vu "Full Métal Jacket" y'en a un qui y'arrive très bien. Non !!! fais pas le con n'essaye je plaisantais   Tu nous manquerait...


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bien sur , comme un poiss.....comme une sirene bien evidemment


T'as de la chance, moi je connais toutes les nages du caillou sauf le ricochet....  

Me manque encore 3 n°s pour la deuxième grille


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ben le 3 alors !
> Et je m'achète l'intégrale de METALLICA pour être en règle !!!!!


Noté pour le 3 et bonne écoute


----------



## z-moon (30 Juin 2005)

*36*, parce que ...

et j'achête une chandelle


----------



## bouilla (30 Juin 2005)

Number 6 !

...et j'achete une banque !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Number 6 !
> 
> ...et j'achete une banque !




et moi qui avait des remords a vouloir m'acheter une villa evec piscine !!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Il en manque un je crois  
Le... alors attendez, euhhhhhh............. j'hésite là........... euhhhhhhh........ alors, voyons voyons voyons voyons voyons voyons voyons voyons voyons .... Bon, faut se décider là hein? oui? non? bof, j'sais vraiment paaaaaaaaaas! bon, j'me lance.... alors... non, celui-là il est déjà pris..... pfffffffffffffffff! pas facile..... Bon, allez, on y va, je prends le....... non, non, non, ça va pas, non vraiment pas. j'vous laisse décider...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> *36*, parce que ... et j'achête une chandelle


Noté pour le 36, hum... c'est parce que t'es pas une lumière ? 


			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Number 6 !...et j'achete une banque !


Noté le 6, rassure moi pas la banque à laquelle je pense, celle avec les trucs réfrigérés...   


			
				Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Il en manque un je crois


Trop tard la deuxième grille est remplie. Récapitulons :

1ère grille :
18  dos Jones
41 Picouto 
12 Z-Moon
1 Urbain 
24 bwv1006
20 Sloughi

2ème grille :
1  dos Jones
23 Gregg 
26 robertav
3 Picouto
36 z-moon
6 bouilla

Pour la troisième j'attaque avec le 9 et j'achète Monica Belluci. Pour faire la lessive et le ménage ca ferait classe à la maison...


----------



## z-moon (30 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 36, hum... c'est parce que t'es pas une lumière ?


plus ou moins, je ne brille que la nuit ... et encore, pas toutes les nuits  

allez hop! le *27*
et j'achette Demis Roussos pour le ménage


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> allez hop! le *27* et j'achette Demis Roussos pour le ménage


Noté le *27* quelle idée ? Demis Roussos l'es fou lui...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Bon, le *5* , et va pour un loft, pas trop grand (200-300 m2), dans le 5e, évidemment


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le *5* , et va pour un loft, pas trop grand (200-300 m2), dans le 5e, évidemment


Noté le *5* ça serait pas mieux de déménager dans les iles plutôt...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

*46*

et cette fois je me content de peu   une isight


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *46*  et cette fois je me content de peu   une isight


Noté pour le *46* Rêve un peu plus grand... achète les studios PIXAR...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je dirai le 32... dents et 2 dehors...
> et je m'achète un ratellier tout neuf (gencives et tout et tout)


Noté pour le 32. Mets-y un peu plus et tente la greffe de tête carrément...


----------



## jeep2nine (30 Juin 2005)

le *25*, c'est mon préféré  
Après, j'en file un gros paquet à toute ma family et puis je pars découvrir le monde avec ma copine et ma fille


----------



## Nexka (30 Juin 2005)

Le *7 *et j'achète une maison à mon popa et ma moman


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> le *25*, c'est mon préféré  Après, j'en file un gros paquet à toute ma family et puis je pars découvrir le monde avec ma copine et ma fille


Noté pour le 25. Ben je connais une famille qui sera contente...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

On à la 3ème grille !

9  dos Jones
27 z-moon
5 Urbain
46 robertav
32 Picouto
25 jeep2nine



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Le *7 *et j'achète une maison à mon popa et ma moman


Noté pour le 7 qui démarre la 4ème grille. Ben y seront contents de t'avoir conçu..


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

Z'êtes en retard d'un métro les enfants! Le loto c'est has been (comme les schlapettes d'ailleurs )

L'avenir c'est euromilions :love:

5 numéros et 2 étoiles à cocher  :love: :love:

Et demain, le pactole est de près de 60 millions d'euros 

Alors pour avoir votre avis sur la question, un p'tit tour ici 

Mais bon, pour rester dans le sujet je te propose le 8 

Et si je gagne (à euromillions, hein! Pas au loto   ) je m'achète un corsaire, une caravelle, un figaro 2 et un mini! Ce ne sont que des bateaux

Ensuite, pour les voitures, une Ferrari, une mini cooper (la vieille), un vieux combi volkswagen et puis une deux-chevaux.

Enfin, passons à l'immobilier! Un loft à Manhattan, un chalet dans cinq ou six stations de ski, une île en Grêce, un duplex à Paris, une riad au Maroc, un mas en Provence...

Et j'oublie sûrement quelque chose


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et j'oublie sûrement quelque chose


:rose: :rose:

Ben oui, donner un peu d'argent aux amis et à la famille 

Et puis placer le reste 


D'ailleur, à propose d'euromillions, priez pour que je gagne! Il y a des powerbooks à la clé


----------



## z-moon (30 Juin 2005)

'tain, t'as vraiment des goûts de luxe toi!


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes en retard d'un métro les enfants! Le loto c'est has been (comme les schlapettes d'ailleurs )
> 
> L'avenir c'est euromilions :love:...
> 
> Mais bon, pour rester dans le sujet je te propose le 8


Cher Valoriel j'espère que tu comprendra qu'il m'est difficile de dispatcher là, l'Euro million est bien certainement mais ici c'est uniquement le Loto et celui du samedi seulement (1 tirage) Je te demande donc si tu confirmes ton 8 pour le loto ou si je n'en tiens pas compte.


----------



## valoriel (30 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Cher Valoriel j'espère que tu comprendra qu'il m'est difficile de dispatcher là, l'Euro million est bien certainement mais ici c'est uniquement le Loto et celui du samedi seulement (1 tirage) Je te demande donc si tu confirmes ton 8 pour le loto ou si je n'en tiens pas compte.


Je confirme, je confirme :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme, je confirme :love:


Noté pour le 8. Tu peux toujours faire l'Euromilion de demain...


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Me suis aperçu que je n'avais pas encore donné de numéro pour cette 4ème grille donc voilà le *45* et je m'achète une glace à la fraise.


----------



## Nexka (1 Juillet 2005)

Mais au fait monsieur Jones??? Quand est ce qu'on aura les resultats du premier tirage??  Pour la première grille???


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais au fait monsieur Jones??? Quand est ce qu'on aura les resultats du premier tirage??  Pour la première grille???



Ben après le tirage, quand il aura les six grilles !

DJ, je te propose le 4, comme le nombre de Mac chez moi, et si je gagne, j'achète un billet de loterie !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

j'ai perdus les boul......hemmm les numeros      

sa te dis le *29* ?  :love:  :love:  :love:


edit ; je m'achete un bracelet en or, a force d'en perdre il m 'en reste que 1


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben après le tirage, quand il aura les six grilles !
> 
> DJ, je te propose le 4, comme le nombre de Mac chez moi, et si je gagne, j'achète un billet de loterie !


Noté pour le *4*     toi...



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai perdus les boul......hemmm les numeros
> 
> sa te dis le *29* ?  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> ...


Bon pour le *29*  Si ça gagne t'auras pas assez de bras avec les bracelets que tu pourras acheter...  

Bon encore un numéro pour la 4ème grille avant de passer à la suivante.

Rappel de cette dernière et souvenez vous au Loto 100% des gagnants ont une veine de coucous...

7 Nexka
8 valoriel
45 dos Jones
4 Pascal 77
29 robertav


----------



## z-moon (1 Juillet 2005)

je passe la main ... j'attends la prochaine grille   :sleep:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

Il manque un numéro là nan??


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Il manque un numéro là nan??


Tu as bien compris et si je suis obligé de comptéter cette grille et qu'elle gagne y'aura 2/6 des gains pour moi...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien compris et si je suis obligé de comptéter cette grille et qu'elle gagne y'aura 2/6 des gains pour moi...


Oh ben nan alors... 
Bon je choisi le 33!
Comme ça je pourrai m'acheter une boite de thon et surtout rembourser un vieux credit qui me pourri la vie...:rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben nan alors...
> Bon je choisi le 33!
> Comme ça je pourrai m'acheter une boite de thon et surtout rembourser un vieux credit qui me pourri la vie...:rose:


Noté pour le 33 . Tu pourras même t'acheter en Thonier avec... 

On passe à la 5ème grille avec le 15 pour ma part... 

Euh j'achète un politicien véreux...


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

Le 33 pour moi.
Si ça marche, je pars en vacances avec ma copine et ma fille :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le 33 pour moi.
> Si ça marche, je pars en vacances avec ma copine et ma fille :love:


Noté pour le *33*. Et bonne vacances à vous...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 33 . Tu pourras même t'acheter en Thonier avec...
> 
> On passe à la 5ème grille avec le 15 pour ma part...
> 
> Euh j'achète un politicien véreux...


Pfff ça existe pô les thoniers   !!
(euh on peut jouer sur plusieurs grilles ?? )


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Pfff ça existe pô les thoniers   !!
> (euh on peut jouer sur plusieurs grilles ?? )


Un truc à attraper les thons, un peu comme un forum...    

Mais bien sûr qu'on peut jouer sur plusieurs grilles     Mais on ne gagne que sur celle ou l'on a participé bien sûr.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juillet 2005)

9





			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Un truc à attraper les thons, un peu comme un forum...
> 
> Mais bien sûr qu'on peut jouer sur plusieurs grilles    Mais on ne gagne que sur celle ou l'on a participé bien sûr.


Certes certes... bon alors mmmhh le *9* et si je gagne... je vais enfin pouvoir changer de signature !!!**


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Note pour les tenants du 33, vous auriez pu envisager de vous offrir une visite médicale, non ?

Allez, pour celle ci, je mets le 38 parce que ... tiens, oui, pourquoi, au fait ? Et si je gagne, je finance Apple pour qu'ils rachètent Microsoft. :rateau:

 DJ


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Certes certes... bon alors mmmhh le *9* et si je gagne... je vais enfin pouvoir changer de signature !!!**


Noté pour le *9*. Tu signeras plus le  _"Corbeau"_...   


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, pour celle ci, je mets le 38 parce que ... tiens, oui, pourquoi, au fait ? Et si je gagne, je finance Apple pour qu'ils rachètent Microsoft. :rateau: DJ


Noté pour le *38*. Je crois que je vais revendre mes actions


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le *4*
> au Loto 100% des gagnants ont une veine de coucous...




c'est alors pour cela que je gagne jamais


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est alors pour cela que je gagne jamais


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## z-moon (1 Juillet 2005)

le *39* parce que ça fait "neuf trois" en verlan, yo!

et j'achête un bombe de peinture noire  

 zut! (grillé) zavais pas vu le 38, il vaut peut être mieux mettre le 39 pour la prochaine grille (?)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

*le 15* apres le jour de naissance defifille (29) voila celui de fiston    

si je gagne j'achete la banque et je me fais un grand , tres grans plaisir de virer cette gross co..... de ma conseillere       


petite histoire : 

j'achete le 17 /6 avec une carte magasin qui preleve sur le compte
le 21/6 ma banque me previens par lettre  que je suis pas couverte mais que , vu que c'est exceptionnel,  le couvre egalment  
le 25/6 je depose largement (10 fois plus) ce decouvert 
hier je vais encore au magasin faire emplette et la carte magasin est refusé
je paie avec la cb 
ce matin je telephone pour savoir pourquoi la certe du magasin a eté refusé
on me dit a cause de l'achat du 17/6 que ma banque a refusé le 27/6
j'appelle la co.....elle me dis que non, que elle a bien payé , que pas de rejet
mais peut etre que .....enfin elle est pas sure......
je m'enerve, je raccroche et j'appelle le directeur ....qui me rappellera dans l 'apres midi

moralité : ils ne savent pas s'il ont rejeté ou pas et de toute façon j'ai deposé le 25/6 de quoi alimenter largement , alors pourquoi refuser le 27/6 ???????

et puis on me dit que je suis agressive !!!!! :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> le *39* parce que ça fait "neuf trois" en verlan, yo!
> 
> et j'achête un bombe de peinture noire
> 
> zut! (grillé) zavais pas vu le 38, il vaut peut être mieux mettre le 39 pour la prochaine grille (?)


Bon je te mets le *39* pour la 6ème grille et dit tu voudrais pas acheter une bombe de peinture transparente plutôt   



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le 22 et j'achète un gsm pour téléphoner à Asnières


Noté pour le *22* Sois pas petit achète France Telecom sur ce coup... 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> *le 15* apres le jour de naissance defifille (29) voila celui de fiston
> si je gagne j'achete la banque et je me fais un grand , tres grans plaisir de virer cette gross co..... de ma conseillere


Désolé robertav mais le 15 étant aussi le jour de naissance ma fille je l'avais déjà validé. Veux tu que je te le mettes sur la dernière grille? M'en manque toujours un pour celle-là... 

Rappel de la 5 ème grille :

15 dos Jones
33 Fab'Fab
9 Hobbes Ze Tiger
38 Pascal 77
22 Picouto

Pour la 6ème on à déjà le *39* de z-moon et le *2* de ma part et j'achète un camping-car avec 3 millions de kms de cable ethernet pour rester avec vous...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Ben, y t'en manque encore un pour la cinquième ? pour la sixième, je propose le 45, en souvenir de Samuel Colt, et si je gagnes, j'achète la banque de Robertav, et je lui ouvre un crédit illimité.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

oki , le 15 pour l'autre grille

et pour remplacer le 15 on y vas pour le *2* !!

si je gagne j'ammene tous les hommes de macg faire le tour du monde 
avec mes copines macgeenne :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki , le 15 pour l'autre grille
> et pour remplacer le 15 on y vas pour le *2* !!
> si je gagne j'ammene tous les hommes de macg faire le tour du monde
> avec mes copines macgeenne :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Noté pour le *2* de la 5ème grille qui est complète. J'suis pas sûr que ça soit une bonne idée ton truc du tour du monde... ça risque d'être un peu le b****l sur le bateau  



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> pour la sixième, je propose le 45, en souvenir de Samuel Colt, et si je gagnes, j'achète la banque de Robertav, et je lui ouvre un crédit illimité.


Noté pour le *45*. Moi je la ferais plutôt sauter sa banque...


----------



## valoriel (1 Juillet 2005)

L'en manque pas? Disons le 4


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> L'en manque pas? Disons le 4


Noté pour le *4*. Mais t'a pas dit ce que tu achèterais... je prends parce que c'est toi...  

Plus que 2 pour cette 6ème et dernère grille


----------



## valoriel (1 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le *4*. Mais t'a pas dit ce que tu achèterais... je prends parce que c'est toi...


Mais si, ici et un peu là


----------



## Sloughi (1 Juillet 2005)

je dis le 8 c'est un numero gagnant
j'achete une voiture


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Pi


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, ici et un peu là


Vu ça ira pour cette fois   


			
				Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> je dis le 8 c'est un numero gagnant
> j'achete une voiture


Noté pour le 8 Quelle marque la voiture, genre rouge Italienne dont le nom commence par F?   

Plus qu'un numéro et c'est clos pour le tirage de demain


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pi


Désolé nous ne pouvons prendre votre demande en compte le remplissage des grilles nécessiteraient la présence d'1 billiards de personnes durant un tetra giga millions d'années ! Veuillez renouvellez votre proposition.... Bip...Bip...Bip...Bip...Bip...Bip...Bip...Bip...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pi


Quel chieur!


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2005)

Voici le premier Loto de 6 grilles "MacGé" jouées et, si une grille gagne, y'en a qui vont s'en mordre les dents...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Juillet 2005)

A quand le resultat?


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> A quand le resultat?


Les résultats ! ce soir après les tirages. Mets du champ au frigo à tout hasard vu que le hasard fait parfois bien les choses...


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Je rectifie on a gagné, on a gagné...2,20¤ ... :sick: 

Sur la première grille  grâce à Z-Moon,Sloughi, Picouto  

Remerciement à : Gregg, robertav, Hobbes Ze Tiger, Fab'Fab, qui ont donnés de bons numéros, les autres faudra faire des efforts la prochaine fois...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je rectifie on a gagné, on a gagné...2,20¤ ... :sick:




*gagné trois sous*
et perdu beaucoup de temps avec ce thread...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juillet 2005)

*Maintenant, 2,20 ¤*
tu peux t'offrir une pression avec ça


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je rectifie on a gagné, on a gagné...2,20¤ ... :sick:
> 
> Sur la première grille  grâce à Z-Moon,Sloughi, Picouto
> 
> Remerciement à : Gregg, robertav, Hobbes Ze Tiger, Fab'Fab, qui ont donnés de bons numéros, les autres faudra faire des efforts la prochaine fois...




De rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Maintenant, 2,20 ¤*
> tu peux t'offrir une pression avec ça



Bof ... Une pression pour trois ...  :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Je voulai laisse ma part


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *gagné trois sous* et perdu beaucoup de temps avec ce thread...


Le bulletin est revenu à 3¤60 il en résulte une perte sèche de 1¤40 mais du rêve à ce prix là je pourrais y mettre plus...


----------



## Sloughi (3 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je rectifie on a gagné, on a gagné...2,20¤ ... :sick:
> 
> Sur la première grille  grâce à Z-Moon,Sloughi, Picouto
> 
> Remerciement à : Gregg, robertav, Hobbes Ze Tiger, Fab'Fab, qui ont donnés de bons numéros, les autres faudra faire des efforts la prochaine fois...





avec la somme que tu as gagne
rejoue la semaine prochaine


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

On rejoue pour mercredi ?


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon... à quel ordre le chèque pour la perte ? Pfiou  :mouais: Mais ça y est je suis accro.
> Alors le 15 et je m'achète une bouteille de sitsap


Ca redémare avec une première grille et son n° 15. C'est quoi le sitsap ?

Et j'y vais de mon 18 pour m'acheter un camion de pompier de chez Norev...  



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On rejoue pour mercredi ?


On s'en tiendra au samedi seulement jusqu'à avoir gagné le gros lot...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Juillet 2005)

Je joue le 9 môa... et si je gagne.. je me paye une île  
  tout le monde !!!


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Il faut jouer le 12


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Corrigé le 15 ok pour le 9 et le 12 de gregg et t'achète quoi gregg ?


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Corrigé le 15 ok pour le 9 et le 12 de gregg et t'achète quoi gregg ?




Un tueur a gage    ..... Non un home cinéma digne de ce nom et pleins de mac puis une petite voiture pour moi et une grosse voiture pour mes parents


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> puis une petite voiture pour moi et une grosse voiture pour mes parents


A ta place je ferais l'inverse...


----------



## Sloughi (3 Juillet 2005)

le 29 je m'achete un chateau


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le 29 je m'achete un chateau


Noté pour le 29, j'espère que t'a déjà la pelle et le seau...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> A ta place je ferais l'inverse...





Non , je me verrai mal en série 6 a 21 ans , je suis quelqu'un d'humble moi Monsieur


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

Allez, remets moi le 38, et si je gagne, je me paie ta tête ! 













_Nan, pas dans un bocal !_


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, remets moi le 38, et si je gagne, je me paie ta tête !





Un meutre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un meutre ?



Mais non, une moquerie, DJ est un ami !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, remets moi le 38, et si je gagne, je me paie ta tête ! ]


Noté pour le 38 qui clôture la première grille... Je vais faire augmenter ma mise à prix, 2/3 casses et t'auras plus les moyens...     

Voici la première grille

9	Hobbes Ze Tiger
12	Gregg
15 	Picouto
18	dos Jones
29	Sloughi
38	Pascal 77

On continue avec le 1 pour moi et j'achète des gardes du corps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

Bon, ben le 42 pour moi, et j'achète un politicien corrompu !


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben le 42 pour moi, et j'achète un politicien corrompu !


Noté pour le 42. Tu devrais pas avoir de mal à en trouver...


----------



## Sloughi (3 Juillet 2005)

le 40 

je me paye un voyage sur la lune


----------



## Dos Jones (3 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le 40 je me paye un voyage sur la lune


Noté pour le 40 et tu nous enverras une carte postale...


----------



## Gregg (3 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 40 et tu nous enverras une carte postale...





Et un peu de sable lunaire aussi , ca fait un ptit z'ouvenirs


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le 20 et j'me paye des cours sur MAC



OK pour les cours, je te les donnerais, et si t'es en société, je te les faits en formation professionnelle continue, comme ça tu pourras garder les sous du loto pour quelque chose de vraiment utile (m'inviter au resto, par exemple)


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le 20 et j'me paye des cours sur MAC


Noté pour le 20. Pour hier soir la note s'élève à la bagatelle de 9 633 468,25 ¤ Hors Taxes...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

il reste encore de grilles?   

pour moi donc le *26*......si on veut bien de ma partecipation     


si je gagne......ben là je sais pas , pas encore trop reveillée pour repondre  
a une question aussi vitale


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il reste encore de grilles?
> pour moi donc le *26*......si on veut bien de ma partecipation
> si je gagne......ben là je sais pas , pas encore trop reveillée pour repondre
> a une question aussi vitale


Noté pour le 26 on en est à la deuxième grille à laquelle il ne manque qu'un n° pour être complête. Tu pourrais peut-être acheter un café noir bien serré...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

Moi je garde le 33 et les vacances


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

Le *16* et  comme on va gagner, je me casse sur Mars !:hosto:


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Moi je garde le 33 et les vacances


Noté pour le 33, j'espère qu'on gagnera quelques chose avant septembre...  

Voici la 2ème grille :

1	dos Jones
20	Picouto
26	robertav
33	Fab'Fab
40	Sloughi
42	Pascal 77



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Le *16* et  comme on va gagner, je me casse sur Mars !:hosto:


Noté pour le 16 qui démarre la 3ème grille. Sur Mars Pfttt y'a même pas l'Adsl dégroupé là-bas....   

Ce sera un *9* pour moi et je me paye une omelette aux truffes...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

voila un *15*


et je m'achete la Ford-Streetka :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

plus exactement celli ci   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 16 qui démarre la 3ème grille. Sur Mars Pfttt y'a même pas l'Adsl dégroupé là-bas....


Ah ouais... mais sur Mars l'adsl, c'est comme le télégraphe sur terre, c'est complétement hasbeen !! (De toute façon y'aurait pas assez long de câble alors...)



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un *15*
> et je m'achete la Ford-Streetka :love: :love: :love: :love:
> plus exactement celli ci :love: :love: :love: :love:


Le lien marche pô chez moi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 33, j'espère qu'on gagnera quelques chose avant septembre...
> 
> Voici la 2ème grille :
> 
> ...



Je prends mes vacances en septembre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 33, j'espère qu'on gagnera quelques chose avant septembre...
> 
> Voici la 2ème grille :
> 
> ...



Si tu fais une omelette avec, tu vas le casser, ton 9 ! 

Bon, pour celle ci, tu me mets un p'tit 26 bien tassé, et si on gagne, j'achetes les hautes alpes.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila un *15* et je m'achete la Ford-Streetka :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:
> plus exactement celli ci   :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Noté pour le *15* heu...  celle-ci ?... je la préfère en rose... 



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je prends mes vacances en septembre...


Alors on a tout notre temps...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Le lien marche pô chez moi !




je rectifie le coup  ......voila .......bien sur rose ou rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le *15* heu...  celle-ci ?... je la préfère en rose...




Service


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Service




c'est malin      

maintenant je ne sas plus quel rose prendre


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

opssssss


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin
> 
> maintenant je ne sas plus quel rose prendre



Ben ... Prends en une de chaque !  :rateau:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est malin
> 
> maintenant je ne sas plus quel rose prendre


Perso j'ai une préférence pour la Sport Ka mais bon.... 





Par contre..


			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Service


T'aurais pu t'appliquer quand même rhhooo..!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

Heh les gens c'est pas le fil "Vroum Vroum" ici, je recadre...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Heh les gens c'est pas le fil "Vroum Vroum" ici, je recadre...


Pôrdon...:rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est devenu un thread s/ le tuning ?
> alors je prends le 11 et je m'achète un pot DEVIL tout neuf chromé et tout et tout


Noté pour le 11 et avec du pot on GAGNE...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si tu fais une omelette avec, tu vas le casser, ton 9 !
> Bon, pour celle ci, tu me mets un p'tit 26 bien tassé, et si on gagne, j'achetes les hautes alpes.


Noté pour le 26 (j'ai failli pas le voir) plus qu'un pour cette 3ème grille...  Tu devrais réviser ta géographie...


----------



## valoriel (4 Juillet 2005)

Comme toujours, on me cache que roberta est si belle :love: :love:

Enfin pour une princess, c'est normal 

Sinon, je jouerais bien le 17 

Et si je gagne... mais est-il bien nécessaire de le redire alors qu'un simple regard ici vous renseignera tout aussi bien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2005)

si je me trompe pas , le bal est ouvert pour une nouvelle grille :


*46* !!!!!


et je m'achete un institu de beauté pour me faire chouchoter  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Sloughi (4 Juillet 2005)

le 35

je m'achete une maison


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je jouerais bien le 17
> Et si je gagne... mais est-il bien nécessaire de le redire alors qu'un simple regard ici vous renseignera tout aussi bien


Noté pour le 17. Comme cela tu pourras mener robertav en bateau  

Voici donc la 3ème grille :

9	dos Jones
11	Picouto
15	robertav
17	valoriel
16	Hobbes Ze Tiger
26	Pascal 77



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> si je me trompe pas , le bal est ouvert pour une nouvelle grille :
> *46* !!!!!
> et je m'achete un institu de beauté pour me faire chouchoter  :love:  :love:  :love:


Noté pour le *46*. J'espère qui y'aura pas trop de travail...   



			
				Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le 35je m'achete une maison


Noté pour le 35. Une maison bleue ou une maison close


----------



## valoriel (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Une maison bleue ou une maison close?


Sûrement une maison close aux volets bleus   

Nouvelle grille, nouveau numéro: le *24*


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement une maison close aux volets bleus
> Nouvelle grille, nouveau numéro: le *24*


Noté pour le *24* mais, en tant que fidèle client, et la maison ne reculant devant aucun sacrifices nous avons le plaisir de vous offrir une réduction de 50%!!! ce sera donc le *12*...*   

*Mais non je plaisante...


----------



## valoriel (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le *24* mais, en tant que fidèle client, et la maison ne reculant devant aucun sacrifices nous avons le plaisir de vous offrir une réduction de 50%!!! ce sera donc le *12*...*
> 
> *Mais non je plaisante...


Je suis pas contre, si tu me donne l'adresse


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 26 (j'ai failli pas le voir) plus qu'un pour cette 3ème grille...  Tu devrais réviser ta géographie...



Pourquoi ? Corps, c'est plus dans les hautes alpes ?

Allez, un p'tit 18, etsi je gagne, jfais la somptueuse acquisition de 50 g de vermicelles au chocolat.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Corps, c'est plus dans les hautes alpes ?
> 
> Allez, un p'tit 18, etsi je gagne, jfais la somptueuse acquisition de 50 g de vermicelles au chocolat.


Noté pour le 18. Tu t'es mis au régime enfin...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2005)

Je joue le *"1"* et si je gagne, je monte une boîte ou on passe que du disco et ou on rentre seulement en patte d'eph velours et sous-pull ...  :style: :style: :style:

*You ShouLd BE dANciiiNNggGG.... YeAAhhHHH....*


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je joue le *"1"* et si je gagne, je monte une boîte ou on passe que du disco et ou on rentre seulement en patte d'eph velours et sous-pull ...  :style: :style: :style:
> 
> *You ShouLd BE dANciiiNNggGG.... YeAAhhHHH....*


Noté pour le  *"1"*. On pourra venir en tongues...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le *"1"*. On pourra venir en tongues...


Je sais que la tongue revient à la mode mais quand même... 
Je prefère la bonne vieille chaussure à talon !!


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que la tongue revient à la mode mais quand même...


Pourtant c'est le string du pied...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (5 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant c'est le string du pied...


A la la j'ai du mal avec les string encore (de pieds ou d'ailleurs  )
autant danser pieds nus dans ce cas!


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'avais rien donné pour celle-ci se sera donc le 15 et j'achète ce que ma fille voudra, c'est son jour de naissance...

Voici la 4ème grille :

1	Hobbes Ze Tiger
15	Dos Jones
18	Pascal 77
24	valoriel
35	Sloughi
46	robertav

Et pour la 5ème je mets le 45 et j'achète une meute de 500 loups, à relacher ici, pour faire chier les éleveurs...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

le *17*

et j'achete un petit jet privé pour aller voir mamancherie toutes les semaines    :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le *17*
> et j'achete un petit jet privé pour aller voir mamancherie toutes les semaines    :love:


Noté pour le *17*. Déjà la femme au volant...  là ça va être en plus le bordel dans les airs...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le *17*. Déjà la femme au volant...  là ça va être en plus le bordel dans les airs...




mais je croyais que c'etait entendu que avec le petit jet
il y aurait inclu un bel aviateur, lunette noire et blouson en cuir


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais je croyais que c'etait entendu que avec le petit jet
> il y aurait inclu un bel aviateur, lunette noire et blouson en cuir


Je pilote à peu près tout les types d'appareils y compris les hélicos (du moins certains) mais uniquement dans X-Plane, le meilleur simulateur avion existant pour Mac... Par contre par rapport à ta description du pilote ca va pas y faire là... Je suis plus proche de Robert que de Redford...    

Maintenant pour la 5ème grille il nous reste encore 4 numéros pour la compléter...


----------



## Sloughi (5 Juillet 2005)

le numero   5

j'achete un velo course et je participe au tour de france


----------



## valoriel (5 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais je croyais que c'etait entendu que avec le petit jet
> il y aurait inclu un bel aviateur, lunette noire et blouson en cuir


Mais bien sûr! Je suis là  :love:

Et vu qu'on parle du ciel, je joue le *7*


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2005)

Bon, un p'tit 26 pour rendre service, si on gagne, j'achète un égout ... ou une couleuvre, ch'sais pas !


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le numero   5
> j'achete un velo course et je participe au tour de france


Noté pour le 5. T'es sûr de pas vouloir simplement commencer par le tour de l'ile de France...    



			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais bien sûr! Je suis là  :love:
> Et vu qu'on parle du ciel, je joue le *7*


Noté pour le *7*. Joli et bien vu ton choix... 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, un p'tit 26 pour rendre service, si on gagne, j'achète un égout ... ou une couleuvre, ch'sais pas !


Noté pour le *26*. J'ai eu une couleuvre à la maison quelque temps eh bien ça s'apprivoise mieux qu'un égout...     

Plus qu'un pour celle-là @+


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juillet 2005)

Alors je tente le *44* et si je gagne j'arrête de composer le 3680 pour "attention à la marche" le midi... ... promis !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

voila, une nouvelle grille a completer non ? 

si c'est comme cela donc j'ouvre le bal et je declare le *29*

et je m'achete l'expresso de alessi


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Alors je tente le *44* et si je gagne j'arrête de composer le 3680 pour "attention à la marche" le midi... ... promis !


Noté pour le 44 qui clôt la 5ème grille que voici :

5	Sloughi
7	valoriel
17	robertav
26	Pascal 77
44	Hobbes Ze Tiger
45	Dos Jones



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> voila, une nouvelle grille a completer non ?
> si c'est comme cela donc j'ouvre le bal et je declare le *29*
> et je m'achete l'expresso de alessi


Noté pour le *29* qui démarre la 6ème grille, bisous robertav :rose: 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Moi je choisis le 27 et j'achète des places pour la finale du 100m au stade de france en 2012.


Noté pour le 27. Prends un aller/retour Londres avant...    

Moi j'y vais de mon *23* Je me paye le Comité International Olympique et j'organise les J.O de 2016 dans ma commune de Champanastais (30 habitants)...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (6 Juillet 2005)

Moi je veux bien le 20
Avec je m'offre un powermac G5 avec 30", un ipod (pr plus faire chier mes parents et mes amis avec ca).
Une voiture de marque italienne (pas fiat l'autre f).
Une maison avec piscine
des voyages
une bague de fiancaille (pas pr moi)
une entreprise pommière
et....


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien le 20
> Avec je m'offre un powermac G5 avec 30", un ipod (pr plus faire chier mes parents et mes amis avec ca).
> Une voiture de marque italienne (pas fiat l'autre f).
> Une maison avec piscine
> ...


Noté pour le 20. Prends un compte en suisse en plus avec tout ça...


----------



## Hurrican (6 Juillet 2005)

Le 39, pour que je roule dans l'Aston-Martin Vanguish de James ... :love: ... et que je vous invite tous à une grande AES spéciale ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le 39, pour que je roule dans l'Aston-Martin Vanguish de James ... :love: ... et que je vous invite tous à une grande AES spéciale ! :love: :love: :love:


Noté pour le 39. Attends quand même un peu avant de faire imprimer les cartons d'invitations...    

_Plus qu'un numéro et c'est clos pour cette semaine..._


----------



## bouilla (6 Juillet 2005)

Consonne.


J'avance d'1 case, et je jette le fer a repasser sur le brushing de sylvie Vartan. J'avale une mouche et je passe mon tour.


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Consonne.
> 
> 
> J'avance d'1 case, et je jette le fer a repasser sur le brushing de sylvie Vartan. J'avale une mouche et je passe mon tour.




*Kamoulox...!*


----------



## bouilla (6 Juillet 2005)

Hmm...3 pas en arrière, un diner chez Brigitte Fontaine, Je prend un joker et j'invoque la pluie sur le plateau de macgé. Je tire la chasse, 2 en avant, 1 aller retour Bali-Fontenay-le-Fleury, je prend une carte, et je laisse passer.


----------



## IceandFire (6 Juillet 2005)

je suce des pastilles valda, je prétends savoir jouer du violon, je prépare un clafoutis aux pruneaux et je demande un entretien avec paul guth, j'avance de 2 cases et je passe mon tour.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2005)

* STOP Svp vous êtes hors sujet !*


----------



## bouilla (6 Juillet 2005)

Oui tu peux ! 1-2-3 nous irons au bois, Stook un badminton avec Dave ?


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2005)

*J'ai dis STOP Svp vous êtes hors sujet !*


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu peux ! 1-2-3 nous irons au bois, Stook un badminton avec Dave ?



mais j'ai dit *Kamoulox...!* 
j'ai pas gagné....?...pourtant je le sentais bien.....?.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 39. Attends quand même un peu avant de faire imprimer les cartons d'invitations...
> 
> _Plus qu'un numéro et c'est clos pour cette semaine..._




ok, j'avais pas capté....le 7 alors....
pour rien, mais j'aime bien le 7.....
ou le 12....a toi de voir....

et j'aimerai bien une petite Lamborghini Gallardo...
et 6 mois de vacances au Japon....merci...

[Edit] mince Valo a deja choisi le 7....donc le 12...[/Edit]


----------



## bouilla (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai dit *Kamoulox...!*
> j'ai pas gagné....?...pourtant je le sentais bien.....?.....



Oui mais tu avais oublié de mettre la main dans le slip tout en te grattant l'omoplate, ce qui t'as fais perdre 1728 points   

Retour au loto ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Juillet 2005)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais tu avais oublié de mettre la main dans le slip tout en te grattant l'omoplate, ce qui t'as fais perdre 1728 points
> 
> Retour au loto ?



1728 pôints....t'es dur là....j'etais en train de me servir un verre d'eau en marchant sur le nez....  

oui, Retour au loto d'autant qu'il existe deja un fil Ka ka mou ka kamoulox.....!


ps: @ Dos Jones....et si tu gagnes, tu me la prend en noir la Lambo...merci....
et les billets pour le Japon, en first....faut pas deconner non plus....
(ps avec une resa pour le Hyatt hotel de Tokyo.... )


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ok, j'avais pas capté....le 7 alors....
> pour rien, mais j'aime bien le 7.....
> ou le 12....a toi de voir....
> 
> ...


Pour la dernière grille et le dernier numéro le 7 alors je le note, faut toujours rester sur une première impression. Le 7 de valo était pour la 5ème grille (faut suivre...  )

Voici donc la 6ème grille qui termine pour cette semaine.

7	stook
20	JoyeuxBranleur
23	Dos Jones
27	Picouto
29	robertav
39	Hurrican

Plus qu'a croiser les doigts... en attendant le résultat de samedi. Bonne fin de semaine à tous...


----------



## Sloughi (6 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> P
> Plus qu'a croiser les doigts... en attendant le résultat de samedi. Bonne fin de semaine à tous...




 toi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'a croiser les doigts... en attendant le résultat de samedi. Bonne fin de semaine à tous...




ne nous reste plus que a attendre samedi soir 20h30  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Juillet 2005)

Voici la grille jouée, imprimez-là et faites des incantations dessus pour ce soir...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2005)

Rien pour ce coup-ci, au mieux 2 N°s assorti d'un complémentaire...  

Mais ce n'est que parti remise et là, nous allons jouer pour la Super cagnotte du mercredi 13 (7 millions d'euros).

Je lance la première grille avec le 18 et je m'achète une patte de lapin...    

PS : mercredi c'est ma fête...


----------



## Sloughi (10 Juillet 2005)

le     24

je m'achete une ile pour passer les vacances


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le     24, je m'achete une ile pour passer les vacances


Noté pour le 24.Très bonne idée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2005)

le *26*     

et je m'achete....là je sais pas , trop tot pour reflechir      

tu m'acheteras ce que tu veux  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le *26*
> et je m'achete....là je sais pas , trop tot pour reflechir
> tu m'acheteras ce que tu veux  :love:


Noté pour le *26* Bon ben ce sera une poignée de figues pour toi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2005)

Mets moi le 12, que je me paie un fer à cheval à quatre feuilles !


----------



## Amaël (10 Juillet 2005)

11 pour moi.

Si je gagne, je m'achète un nouveau mac.


----------



## Gregg (10 Juillet 2005)

7 pour moi


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mets moi le 12, que je me paie un fer à cheval à quatre feuilles !


Noté pour le 12. Prends l'échelle du chat noir pendant que tu y'es, on en aura besoin... 



			
				Amaël a dit:
			
		

> 11 pour moi.
> Si je gagne, je m'achète un nouveau mac.


Noté pour le 11. Tant que tu switches pas, t'en prends autant que tu veux...  



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> 7 pour moi


*Refusé pour l'instant !!!*  lâche toi, vis tes rêves...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (11 Juillet 2005)

Le 20 pour moi, et toujours les mêmes buts


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Le 20 pour moi, et toujours les mêmes buts


Noté pour le 20. Mets tout de même le lien vers tes souhaits sinon on va se retrouver ici avec simplement des numéros... L'intérêt est que les posteur rêves à ce qu'il aimeraient avoir en cas de gagne et, surtout, le dises...  

*Tes envies...*


----------



## jeep2nine (11 Juillet 2005)

Les gars, les filles,
va falloir se mettre à L'Euromillions.... Z'avez vu le pacson qu'il y a à gagner vendredi prochain


----------



## kitetrip (11 Juillet 2005)

C'est combien vendredi ?

De toute façon, j'ai toujours été très (très) chanceux dans la vie mais j'ai jamais rien gagné aux jeux (ou alors 2¤  ) ! ! ! 

Alors pour le loto, pour moi ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer, je laisse ma chance aux autres


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Les gars, les filles,
> va falloir se mettre à L'Euromillions.... Z'avez vu le pacson qu'il y a à gagner vendredi prochain


Pour l'instant on en reste au Loto du samedi et exceptionnellement pour cette semaine à celui du Mercredi 13 ou y'a aussi une grosse cagnotte. Je rappelle aussi que c'est moi qui joue la grille avec les numéros donnés et que pour l'instant j'en suis de ma poche perso, mais ca me fait plaisir de voir que je peux en faire rêver certains. Si tu veux prendre en charge l'EuroMillions libre à toi de le faire sur un autre fil. Ici cela restera le Loto simple pour l'instant...  

J'oubliais la première grille est remplie c'est celle-ci :

1ère grille :

11	Amaël
12	Pascal 77
18	dos Jones
24	Sloughi
20	JoyeuxBranleur
26	robertav

Je commence la 2ème avec le 1 et j'achète un petit coin de ciel bleu à tous les déshérités de la terre...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

le *29*     

et j'achete l' Audi TT roadster a fifille  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le *29*
> 
> et j'achete l' Audi TT roadster a fifille  :love:  :love:  :love:


Noté pour le 29. Va plus falloir circuler en voiture maintenant ça va devenir dangereux...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Je joue le 33 et j'achète deux pains au chocolat et un pain au raisin (j'ai un peu faim là  ).
Et si il me reste de quoi faire je m'achète un soir d'été au bord de la mer...  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je joue le 33 et j'achète deux pains au chocolat et un pain au raisin (j'ai un peu faim là  ).
> Et si il me reste de quoi faire je m'achète un soir d'été au bord de la mer...  :love:


Noté pour le 33. Un coucher de soleil sur la mer peut valoir des fois tout l'argent du monde...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

Allez, le 38 cette fois, histoire de pouvoir me payer un glaçon pour mon jus d'orange.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, le 38 cette fois, histoire de pouvoir me payer un glaçon pour mon jus d'orange.


Noté pour le 38. Pourquoi pas un iceberg tant que tu y'es...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 38. Pourquoi pas un iceberg tant que tu y'es...



Nan, mon verre est pas assez grand !


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> le 41 pour moi et j'm'achète un Millionnaire (mais pas GREG !!!  )


Noté pour le 41. Qui c'est Greg


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le 41. Qui c'est Greg


Ben moi je connais bien GREG le dessinateur d'Achille Talon....


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

si vous voulez toujours un numero, alors ce sera le *12*..... 



et 







et un petit lecteur de DVD....









............ :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

je declare le *27* pour l'ouverture de la new grille    

et je m'achete le miroir soleil a 800¤ que j'ai vu en italie  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez toujours un numero, alors ce sera le *12*.....


Noté pour le *12* qui clôt la 2ème grille. Je vois que Mossieur à des goûts simples...   

2ème grille :

1	dos Jones
12	stook
26	robertav
33	Hobbes Ze Tiger
38	Pascal 77
41 	Picouto

C'est parti pour la 3ème avec le 9 de ma part et je prends la même que stook mais en vert comme ça on pourra faire la course...


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je declare le *27* pour l'ouverture de la new grille
> 
> et je m'achete le miroir soleil a 800¤ que j'ai vu en italie  :love:  :love:  :love:


Noté pour le *27*. A ce prix là c'est le miroir magique? _"Miroir, ô mon miroir, suis-je la plus belle..?"_ Bisous...


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le *12* qui clôt la 2ème grille. Je vois que Mossieur à des goûts simples...




toujours tres simple....entre nous, il doit y en avoir pour 40000¤ grand max....
quand on parle de millions d'¤ ça me semble tres correct...

et pour le course, quand tu veux....je connais plein de super routes....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et lui aussi doit être millionnaire



Ses héritiers, peut-être, lui, s'il l'est, c'est en racines de pissenlit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

DJ, un p'tit 42 pour la 3ème, histoire de pouvoir m'acheter la collec complète de chez Apple.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> DJ, un p'tit 42 pour la 3ème, histoire de pouvoir m'acheter la collec complète de chez Apple.


Noté pour le 42. Change ta maison avant


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon ben j'prends le 3 et je dépose une gerbe


Noté pour le 3. Mais, ho! tu vomis pas ici dans mon fil...


----------



## kitetrip (11 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si vous voulez toujours un numero, alors ce sera le *12*.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Connaisseur... et on a les mêmes goûts !


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Connaisseur... et on a les mêmes goûts !


On peut en rester au sujet du fil SVP...Numéro suivant...


----------



## Sloughi (11 Juillet 2005)

le numero suivant le 39

je m'achete un voilier pour faire le tour du monde


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le numero suivant le 39
> je m'achete un voilier pour faire le tour du monde


Noté pour le 39. _Ma mère m'a dit d'aller m'couper les chveux..._    

Plus qu'un pour la 3ème grille...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Juillet 2005)

Alors le 16 et je me fais construire une bat'cave !!! (ben quoi?)


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Alors le 16 et je me fais construire une bat'cave !!! (ben quoi?)


Noté pour le 16 qui clot la 3ème grille que voici :

3ème grille :

3	Picouto
9	dos Jones
16	Hobbes Ze Tiger
27	robertav
39	Sloughi
42	Pascal 77

Et l'on redémarre la 4ème avec le 15 pour ma part, le plus beau jour de ma vie, celui de la naissance de ma fille, à qui j'ai coupé le cordon il y a 23 ans... et je lui achète un nid douillet pour elle et son ami que j'aime aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2005)

nouvelle grille donc     ...... je demande le *46*

et avec ceci je m'achete un cybercafé ...
j'aurais plus besoin de epelucher tous les jous les annonces de l'anpe
j'aurais enfin un boulot


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nouvelle grille donc     ...... je demande le *46*
> 
> et avec ceci je m'achete un cybercafé ...
> j'aurais plus besoin de epelucher tous les jous les annonces de l'anpe
> j'aurais enfin un boulot


Noté pour le *46*. T'auras peut-être même plus besoin de travailler du tout... en tout cas je te le souhaite....


----------



## Sloughi (11 Juillet 2005)

le  30

je m'achete une montgolfiere pour faire le tour du monde en 80 jours


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le  30
> 
> je m'achete une mongolfiere pour faire le tour du monde en 80 jours



Les mongols sont tous fiers, tu peux prendre n'importe lequel !


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le  30
> je m'achete une mongolfiere pour faire le tour du monde en 80 jours


Noté pour le 30, malgré la grosse faute...  L'essentiel est que tu t'envoi en l'air et ce, avec qui tu veux....  



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Les mongols sont tous fiers, tu peux prendre n'importe lequel !


Là t'es taquin..., tout l'monde l'écrit pas le français comme toi et moi...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (12 Juillet 2005)

Moi je peux avoir le 7, j'aime bien le 7, avec je prendrais la collection complete d'Apple, je pense pas pouvoir me payer l'A380.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux avoir le 7, j'aime bien le 7, avec je prendrais la collection complete d'Apple, je pense pas pouvoir me payer l'A380.


Noté pour le 7. Pour l'A380, c'est pas temps l'avion qu'est cher c'est l'entretien, passé 100 000, les vidanges sont hors de prix et j'te dis pas pour les pièces de rechange. En plus sur le modèle de base y'a même pas d'airbags, j'te conseillerais un autre modèle...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (12 Juillet 2005)

savais pas pour les vidanges, tu penses que je pourrais avoir un prix pour le concorde? ca te parait plus raisonnable?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juillet 2005)

Mise au point :

Il manque encore deux numéros pour la quatrième grille et je vous rappelle que c'est pour demain soir le 13...


----------



## Nobody (13 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon je prends le 13 alors et je m'achète une gueule  parce que j'en ai marre de la mienne


 
Bah... Tant que les autres n'en ont pas marre... Vaut mieux ça que l'inverse, non?


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon je prends le 13 alors et je m'achète une gueule  parce que j'en ai marre de la mienne


Noté pour le 13. QUOI ta gueule... mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a ta gueule?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Juillet 2005)

Le *44* et je rachète le Stardust à Las Vegas ... :style: :style: :style:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Le *44* et je rachète le Stardust à Las Vegas ... :style: :style: :style:


Noté pour le *44* qui clôt cette 4ème grille que voici :

4 ème grille

7	JoyeuxBranleur
13	Picouto
15	Dos Jones
30	Sloughi
44	Hobbes Ze Tiger
46	robertav

 

Je lance la 5 ème avec le 23 et je me paye des vacances à Las Vegas chez le tigre... :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Noté pour le *44* qui clôt cette 4ème grille que voici :
> 
> 4 ème grille
> 
> ...


Je te réserve une table t'es plutôt quoi, Poker ou Black-Jack ???


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

je demande le *8* et je m'achete une maison avec piscine  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (13 Juillet 2005)

Je joue le 29, et m'offre une nuit au sommet de la tour eiffel (mon appart au 10eme me donne des envies de hauteur).
Et je saute en parcchute depuis mon lit (jamais ait de parachute, ca peut etre sympas).


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2005)

toujours le 33 pour moi. On ne change pas une équipe qui gagne.

Si on gagne je me paye un tour en navette spatiale


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Si on gagne je me paye un tour en navette spatiale



Ouaiiis ! Ça pète ! (malheureusement, des fois, au sens propre)   

Bon, DJ, tu me met un p'tit 42, histoire que j'machète un séjour par chez toi !


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je demande le *8* et je m'achete une maison avec piscine  :love:  :love:  :love:


Noté pour le *8*. Pour la piscine si c'est pas chauffée tu m'y verras pas...  



			
				JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Je joue le 29, et m'offre une nuit au sommet de la tour eiffel (mon appart au 10eme me donne des envies de hauteur).
> Et je saute en parcchute depuis mon lit (jamais ait de parachute, ca peut etre sympas).


 Noté pour le *29*.Très chouette ton idée...  



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> toujours le 33 pour moi. On ne change pas une équipe qui gagne.
> Si on gagne je me paye un tour en navette spatiale


Noté pour le *33*. Joli aussi, d'autant qu'elle à l'air plus fiable maintenant, enfin on verra ce soir...  



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaiiis ! Ça pète ! (malheureusement, des fois, au sens propre)
> Bon, DJ, tu me met un p'tit 42, histoire que j'machète un séjour par chez toi !


Noté pour le *42*. T'as pas besoin de gagner pour venir ici, tu y seras toujours le bienvenu... 

Plus qu'un pour cette 5ème grille...


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2005)

le 12, un jeudi, la veille, forcement


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> le 12, un jeudi, la veille, forcement


 Noté pour le 12 mais t'étais limite sur ce coup n'ayant pas dit ce que tu aimerais acheter en cas de gain...  

Cela clôt la 5ème grille que voici :

5 ème grille

8	robertav
12	Grug
23	Dos Jones
29	JoyeuxBranleur
33	Fab'Fab
42	Pascal 77

Pour la 6ème je relance du 45 et je me paye un nègre nioube pour écrire à ma place ici... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (13 Juillet 2005)

C'est quoi cet allusion au 42, moi aussi je suis du 42 mais c'est peut être pas le même!

Allez je veux bien le 20 pr cette nouvelle grille et je m'offre un saut en élastique depuis l'A380 (on a le droit ca).
Pense qu'à sauter celui-là!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2005)

je demande le *31*

e avec ceci je m'achete un powerbook 17 superdrive  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi cet allusion au 42, moi aussi je suis du 42 mais c'est peut être pas le même!
> Allez je veux bien le 20 pr cette nouvelle grille et je m'offre un saut en élastique depuis l'A380 (on a le droit ca). Pense qu'à sauter celui-là!!


 Noté pour le 20. C'est dangereux ça...    



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> je demande le *31*
> e avec ceci je m'achete un powerbook 17 superdrive  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Noté pour le *31*. Bon achat... bises... :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2005)

Allez, un coup de 18 histoire de financer l'achat d'un raton laveur pour mon inventaire .


----------



## Gregg (13 Juillet 2005)

Moi , toujours 23


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Allez, un coup de 18 histoire de financer l'achat d'un raton laveur pour mon inventaire .


Noté pour le 18. T'as d'ces idées tout de même...    



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Moi , toujours 23


Noté pour le 23   Pas d'envies particulières   

Plus qu'un n° et on a les 6 grilles pour ce soir...


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et le 41 pour m'acheter un hélicoptère comme ceux qui survolent les Champs


Noté pour le 41. L'hélico c'est dûr à piloter, j'en sais quelque chose, mais bon choix  

Ceci nous clôt la 6ème grille que voici :

6 ème grille

42	Pascal 77
20	JoyeuxBranleur
23	Gregg
31	robertav
41	Picouto
45	Dos Jones

Allez pour ma fête qui tombe ce 13 juiller on Y CROIT !!! Bonne chance à tous et à demain pour les résultats...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> bon ben DJ a dû partir avec la caisse
> a ti gagné ou pas ?



DJ est incorruptible, mais des fois il bosse, même les jours fériés, et vu ce qu'il fait, il ne peut pas poster du bureau !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2005)

Chalut D.J  dis-voir tu joue seulement au Loto ou bien tu restes ouvert à toutes propositions parce-que je viens de voir que le tirage Euro-Millions de vendredi est quand même de 96 millions d'euros  ... c'est ridicule je sais mais bon ça peut valoir le coup !


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Chalut D.J  dis-voir tu joue seulement au Loto ou bien tu restes ouvert à toutes propositions parce-que je viens de voir que le tirage Euro-Millions de vendredi est quand même de 96 millions d'euros  ... c'est ridicule je sais mais bon ça peut valoir le coup !


Pas du tout parti avec la caisse pour vous rassurer, simplement un peu décu par ces deux premières expériences. Faut dire que vous faites pas d'effort non plus, vous pourriez donner les n°s gagnants.

Pour répondre au tigre, pourquoi pas ?

Allons-y pour l'Euro-Millions de vendredi (demain) toujours maxi 6 grilles et par contre je crois que c'est seulement 5 N° par grille*.

Je démarre donc avec le 18 et je m'achète un billet de loto pour le lendemain.

* y'a aussi des étoiles mais faut que je regarde comment cela marche.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juillet 2005)

Bon alors faut carburer pour demain... je joue le *44* et je prend une année sabbatique !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors faut carburer pour demain... je joue le *44* et je prend une année sabbatique !!!


Noté pour le *44*, ça carbure...


----------



## TranXarnoss (21 Juillet 2005)

Juste pour dire, et rester dans le sujet loto :

avec un pote on a joué la semaine dernière, et de façon scientifique :
10 grilles : On a joué tous les numéros 1 fois.

Donc on les avait tous.  
Répartis en 2 groupes : 2 et 3 avec 0 étoiles. Ca fait pas lourd, mais c'est scientifique.
On se console comme on peut.


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Faut dire que vous faites pas d'effort non plus, vous pourriez donner les n°s gagnants.



Et tu as bien raison....
donc voila, je te donne le *24*....
celui il vaut de l'or...
et puis, comme ça, je pourrai aller faire un tour a *Pipeline* sur le Northshore Hawaien....


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et tu as bien raison....
> donc voila, je te donne le *24*....
> celui il vaut de l'or...
> et puis, comme ça, je pourrai aller faire un tour a *Pipeline* sur le Northshore Hawaien....


Noté pour le *24*. Ben je préfère que ce soit toi que moi qui soit là-dedans... En tout cas chapeau à toi pour t'y aventurer...  

PS : Perso le surf, c'est sur neige que j'y excelle... j'sais pas bien nager...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Toujours le 33...


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Toujours le 33...


Noté pour le 33. Toujours le même souhait? Me compter parmi tes féquentations...


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2005)

Le 11, parce que 11 fait chier 
Et mon souhait si on gagne : se casser (loin), parce que 11 casse


----------



## z-moon (21 Juillet 2005)

LoL,
laisse moi deviner ... se casser loin ... vers la MGZ, bien sur (?)  
...
ah oui, j'ai failli oublier, le *2* parce que 1+1 = 2 (puisse que je vous l'dit)
et j'achète un trombone pour mon vieux mac


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (21 Juillet 2005)

Le 29 car 2+9 ca fai 11 et 1+1 ca fait deux comme ca je suis pas loin de z-moon.
Et avec je m'offre un saut de la tour eiffel directement dans une piscine. Et sans parachute, faut pas rigoler non plus, on est pas des amateurs!!


----------



## jeep2nine (21 Juillet 2005)

Bon, moi je joue le 40... Parce que c'est l'âge canonique que je vais atteindre lundi prochain  
Et si on gagne, j'arrête de bosser pour les 40 années à venir


----------



## guytantakul (21 Juillet 2005)

Pas con, tiens (sauf si on a que 3 numéros)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

*26* ..... et je veux toujour ma maison avec piscine


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (21 Juillet 2005)

Une maison avec piscine c'est bien, surtout avec cette chaleur.
Moi aussi je veux!!


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le 11, parce que 11 fait chier
> Et mon souhait si on gagne : se casser (loin), parce que 11 casse


Noté pour le 11. Qui clos cette première grille, pour les étoiles on verra plus tard...



			
				z-moon a dit:
			
		

> LoL,
> laisse moi deviner ... se casser loin ... vers la MGZ, bien sur (?)
> ...
> ah oui, j'ai failli oublier, le *2* parce que 1+1 = 2 (puisse que je vous l'dit)
> et j'achète un trombone pour mon vieux mac


Noté pour le *2*



			
				JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Le 29 car 2+9 ca fai 11 et 1+1 ca fait deux comme ca je suis pas loin de z-moon.
> Et avec je m'offre un saut de la tour eiffel directement dans une piscine. Et sans parachute, faut pas rigoler non plus, on est pas des amateurs!!


Noté pour le 29. Y'a quelqu'un qui peut lui acheter une clinique privée...  



			
				jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je joue le 40... Parce que c'est l'âge canonique que je vais atteindre lundi prochain
> Et si on gagne, j'arrête de bosser pour les 40 années à venir


Noté pour le 40. En espérant que t'en ai pas 80 déjà.... 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> *26* ..... et je veux toujour ma maison avec piscine


Noté pour le *26*

Vu que c'est moi le maître du jeu, que c'est moi qui mets les sous pour jouer, que c'est moi qui gère vos numéros que dès fois j'ai du mal à suivre je clotûre cette 2ème grille avec le 1 et j'achète un lot de Piranhas... Devinez pour mettre où.... 

Je relance la 3ème avec le 9 et je fais faire les cartons d'invitations pour tous à l'inauguration de la piscine de Robertav... mais seulement une fois que j'aurais récupéré les poissons...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (21 Juillet 2005)

Alors moi je joue le 7 et je m'achète une combinaison anti piranhas, comme ca j'attraperai pas de rhume en sautant de la tour eiffel, et puis ca pourra éventuellement me servir une fois attéri chez robertav


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> je clotûre cette 2ème grille avec le 1 et j'achète un lot de Piranhas... Devinez pour mettre où....
> 
> Je relance la 3ème avec le 9 et je fais faire les cartons d'invitations pour tous à l'inauguration de la piscine de Robertav... mais seulement une fois que j'aurais récupéré les poissons...




pourquoi pas des requins pendant que tu y est   ?     

et oublie pas la maison qui va avec la piscine parce que la mettre dans un parking en
plein centre ville ...   .... trop de monde , suis timide moi !!!  

je demande donc , pour avoir la maison qui sera livré avec piscine ( et sans bestioles dedans )

*15*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> je clotûre cette 2ème grille avec le 1 et j'achète un lot de Piranhas... Devinez pour mettre où....
> 
> Je relance la 3ème avec le 9 et je fais faire les cartons d'invitations pour tous à l'inauguration de la piscine de Robertav... mais seulement une fois que j'aurais récupéré les poissons...




pourquoi pas des requins pendant que tu y est   ?     

et oublie pas la maison qui va avec la piscine parce que la mettre dans un parking en
plein centre ville ...   .... trop de monde , suis timide moi !!!  

je demande donc , pour avoir la maison qui sera livré avec piscine ( et sans bestioles dedans )

*15*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 







edit : auwwwww !!!    96 milions !!!!!!    

avec "seulement " 2 je pourrais vraiment m'offrir la maison avec piscine et en plus dans un tres beau quartier avec des excellentes ecoles  :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi je joue le 7 et je m'achète une combinaison anti piranhas, comme ca j'attraperai pas de rhume en sautant de la tour eiffel, et puis ca pourra éventuellement me servir une fois attéri chez robertav


Noté pour le 7.       



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas des requins pendant que tu y est   ?
> et oublie pas la maison qui va avec la piscine parce que la mettre dans un parking en
> plein centre ville ...   .... trop de monde , suis timide moi !!!
> je demande donc , pour avoir la maison qui sera livré avec piscine ( et sans bestioles dedans )
> *15*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Noté pour le *15*. Si à la place des piranhas je commandais des sirènes...


----------



## Sloughi (21 Juillet 2005)

le  42

j'achète une boite a idée


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> le  42
> j'achète une boite a idée


Noté pour le 42. Et acheter une boîte à solution ce serait pas mieux...


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2005)

Il reste de la place pour un 9???
Et je joue au Kamoulox....


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Il reste de la place pour un 9???
> Et je joue au Kamoulox....


Noté pour le 9. J'ai rien compris au Kamoulox...

Et d'une 3ème grille

Je relance la 4ème avec le 15 et je m'achète un manuel pour jouer au Kamoulox...


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (22 Juillet 2005)

Le 20, et après mon plongeon ds la piscine de robertav, si y a des sirènes au lieu des piranhas, j'en emmene une.
Sinon je bouffe les poissons, ca doit pas être mauvais le piranhas


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juillet 2005)

Je joue le *26* et j'aide à financer le projet de Dos Jones de s'acheter les 258 tomes des règles du Kamoulox (plus le hors-série sur les coups "old school")


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (22 Juillet 2005)

Les millions vont nous passer sous l'nez....  !!!


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Le 20, et après mon plongeon ds la piscine de robertav, si y a des sirènes au lieu des piranhas, j'en emmene une.
> Sinon je bouffe les poissons, ca doit pas être mauvais le piranhas


Noté pour le 20. La sirène au barbeuc ça doit pas être mauvais aussi...  



			
				Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je joue le *26* et j'aide à financer le projet de Dos Jones de s'acheter les 258 tomes des règles du Kamoulox (plus le hors-série sur les coups "old school")


Noté pour le *26* qui clos la 3ème grille.

J'ai du déplacé le 9 de NED sur la 4ème grille car il était déjà placé dans la 3ème que voici :

7	JoyeuxBranleur
9	dos Jones
15	robertav
26	Hobbes Ze Tiger
42	Sloughi

Pour la 4ème il reste 2 numéros à fournir... d'ici 20h...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

*29*

et avec la maison avec piscine je rajoute une sauna !! :love:


----------



## NED (22 Juillet 2005)

Tu valides ce soir...
Houlala les resultats...
:affraid:


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *29*
> et avec la maison avec piscine je rajoute une sauna !! :love:


Noté pour le *29*. L'été sera chaud...  



			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Tu valides ce soir... Houlala les resultats... :affraid:


Oui me manque plus qu'un numéro pour la 4ème grille, pour les étoiles je ferais au pif car je sais pas trop comment ça marche. Sinon je vous ferais passer après scan le bulletin joué...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Bon, j'me lance pour le dernier numéro... Le *33* tiens!
Et alors moi j'veux un ipod mini, un permis moto et euh.... Partir en vacances avec mes potes


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'me lance pour le dernier numéro... Le *33* tiens!
> Et alors moi j'veux un ipod mini, un permis moto et euh.... Partir en vacances avec mes potes


Déolé mais les jeux sont faits depuis hier soir, par contre pas eu le temps de contrôler encore...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Déolé mais les jeux sont faits depuis hier soir, par contre pas eu le temps de contrôler encore...


Bon ben, pour la prochaine alors (si prochaine il y a, bien sûr  )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Déolé mais les jeux sont faits depuis hier soir, par contre pas eu le temps de contrôler encore...




bon sang de bon sang !!!!!!      

tu veux dire que tu as gagné et moi donc ma maison/piscine et tutti quanti et
t'as pas encore validé le bulletin !!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bon sang de bon sang !!!!!!
> 
> tu veux dire que tu as gagné et moi donc ma maison/piscine et tutti quanti et
> t'as pas encore validé le bulletin !!!!


Cela a été joué dans les temps hier soir. Si tu veux contrôler de toi-même voici le reçu cela me ferait plaisir d'apprendre la bonne nouvelle ici...  
Là faut que je file...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Cela a été joué dans les temps hier soir. Si tu veux contrôler de toi-même voici le reçu cela me ferait plaisir d'apprendre la bonne nouvelle ici...
> Là faut que je file...




meme quoi de quoi nous offrir un bonbons !!!!


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2005)

3 14 41 48 49 !!!
Que dalle...
Zob de mouche de mille sabords !
ARG.

Ca sera pour la prochaine.


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Juillet 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> 3 14 41 48 49 !!!
> Que dalle...
> Zob de mouche de mille sabords !
> ARG.
> ...




Mouais....surtout que le 24, je le sentais bien.....


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

Sérieux, vous ne jouez pas assez sérieusement pour espérer gagner !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (25 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux, vous ne jouez pas assez sérieusement pour espérer gagner !


On fait confiance à la chance du débutant.. 

(Ca se passe bien les vacances guytantakul ???)


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

Vi, je reviens d'une AES très intense et je repars demain (ou après-demain) avec ma tite famille pour 2 semaines (là je suis écrevisse des bouts qui dépassent quand on est en t-shirt )


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Juillet 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vi, je reviens d'une AES très intense et je repars demain (ou après-demain) avec ma tite famille pour 2 semaines (là je suis écrevisse des bouts qui dépassent quand on est en t-shirt )



:affraid: t'avais pas mis de caleçon?? :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Juillet 2005)

zut, et pantalon, excuse, y'a que glo...euh... bref, j'ai pas montré mes fesses perso


----------

